# pride of illinois country gentleman very young cream style white sweet corn packed by the illinois canning co.   Best estament is mid 20's to mid 30's



## Doc Icenogle (Sep 20, 2020)

Sort of a fun can I had thought would give it a shot on ebay see what it does.

pride of illinois country gentleman very young cream style white sweet corn packed by the illinois canning co. 

Best estament is mid 20's to mid 30's.

The Illinois Canning Company established by S.S. McCall in 1875, incorporated in 1877, it remained owned by Illinois Canning Company until 1971 before being purchased by Joan of Arc, which sold it to Pillsbury in 1985 which, in turn sold it to Hoopeston Foods in 1995.  Pillsbury bought the company next, putting it up for sale in 1995. It was at this time the employees banned together and bought the company renaming it Hoopeston Foods.  Teasdale Foods, a California based business, bought Hoopeston Foods in 2012.

the plant was founded in 1879 and holds a unique historical distinction in that it was the first plant to can sweet corn and, in 1880 after being purchased by Illinois Canning Company, was the first plant to ship canned corn or vegetables via rail to different parts of the country.


----------

